# Ladies Size 35 shoes



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I have small feet and am really struggling to find places that sell shoe size 35, UK size 2.5.

Does anyone know where I can get some (not girls) please?


----------



## junebug (Sep 19, 2015)

*shoes*



stamboy said:


> I have small feet and am really struggling to find places that sell shoe size 35, UK size 2.5.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some (not girls) please?


i have the same problem
ive occasionally found shoes in steve madden/aldo/newlook (petit section)
If you have found any stores please let me know


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Any where else? I also have the same shoe size and its hard walking around looking for shops that has size 5


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

How on earth do you girls manage to stay upright in a strong wind with such dainty feet?


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Hmmm, I don't think I have already encountered a strong wind here in Dubai,


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

strange.annie said:


> Hmmm, I don't think I have already encountered a strong wind here in Dubai,


Don't feel left out - you'll soon encounter them, especially around some high rise buildings, they're really good for getting the vortices working.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Try the Outlet Mall on Al Ain Rd as i saw plenty of smaller sizes last time I was in there. I guess the main advantage of having small feet is you can get right up close to the sink!!lol


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My wife has size 2 and size 3 feet (one of each). 

She gets all her shoes in the UK at Ecco as she gave up in Dubai.


----------

